# Upgrade from 10.2 to 11-RELEASE mfi problem



## Weby (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,

I've tried to upgrade my system from 10.2-RELEASE to 11.0-RELEASE.

Everything went fine except on reboot : the mfi driver is not detecting my LSI MEGARAID SAS card anymore. On reboot, I fall on "mountroot" loader prompt : If I type "?", the list is empty : no adapter or disk is found.

I've tried to boot on live cd of 11.0 : the same : it cannot find my adapter and I can't even reinstall a new OS. I can `freebsd-update rollback` or boot on my old kernel : it works. The problem is on the new kernel.

I've search everywhere, no-one seems to have this problem... I've read some thing concerning mfi(4) driver and mrsas(4) driver. I think my adapter is too old for mrsas(4) driver. But it's the next thing I will try...

My Controller is an Intel srombsas18E on a Acer Altos R720 server. I will give you a pciconf list as soon as I restart my server (I'm trying to update it to 10.3 for now...)

If you have any advice or clue.

Edit : 
OK, I've rebooted it. Updated to 10.3 without problems.

Here is a `pciconf -vl` for my adapter :

```
mfi0@pci0:4:14:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x35018086 chip=0x04111000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic / Symbios Logic'
    device     = 'MegaRAID SAS 1068'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```
Apparently not supported by mrsas(4)... Seems that I can't use 11 release with my server... 

Maybe problem corrected in 11 stable ?

Thanks,


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 8, 2016)

Weby said:


> the mfi driver is not detecting my LSI MEGARAID SAS card anymore. On reboot, I fall on "mountroot" loader prompt : If I type "?", the list is empty : no adapter or disk is found.
> 
> I've tried to boot on live cd of 11.0 : the same : it cannot find my adapter and I can't even reinstall a new OS. I can `freebsd-update rollback` or boot on my old kernel : it works. The problem is on the new kernel.


Try booting with verbose mode set (at the loader prompt) and capture the output to a file and post it somewhere (it is probably too big for an attachment here). You'll probably need to do this with the LiveCD and a USB memory stick, or you won't have any way to save the dmesg(8) output. See below for a couple extra things I'd like to see in the verbose boot.


> I've search everywhere, no-one seems to have this problem... I've read some thing concerning mfi(4) driver and mrsas(4) driver. I think my adapter is too old for mrsas(4) driver. But it's the next thing I will try...


I believe that your card is too old, as the mrsas(4) directory doesn't have a matching PCI ID in there.


> Here is a `pciconf -vl` for my adapter :
> 
> ```
> mfi0@pci0:4:14:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x35018086 chip=0x04111000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
> ...


The driver lists that as "LSI MegaSAS 1064R", FWIW. In either case, an older card.


> Apparently not supported by mrsas(4)... Seems that I can't use 11 release with my server...
> 
> Maybe problem corrected in 11 stable ?


I don't think so. The 11-STABLE SVN tree for mfi(4) doesn't show any changes since 11 was branched.

There are two things you could do to help diagnose this during a verbose boot. The first is to do a "load mfip" at the loader prompt. This will load a passthru driver which shoukld make /dev/passN devices appear (with descriptions) for each drive on the controller during boot. It won't do anything to fix the problem, but it might help pin it down (is FreeBSD seeing the controller but not the volume(s), etc.)

The second thing you could do is set the undocumented loader tunable hw.mfi.allow_cam_disk_passthrough to 1. That should make any disk drives on that controller show up as da(4) devices. Note that this is *dangerous* - you can render the array unreadable if you write anything to any of the members. But let's see if the /dev/passN devices show up before trying that.


----------

